# Whaaaat? Get this man some help!



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Has anyone else read about this? A man pooped on a dead hedgehog in public.

???

http://www.spaldingtoday.co.uk/news/the ... _1_3045067


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

oh my god...that is nasty! :shock: that poor, poor hedgie


----------

